# Preserving self sealing fuel tanks



## Micdrow (Jan 2, 2009)

Artilce on preserving self sealing fuel tanks.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## ppopsie (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks. Could you supply the source of the pages? I only looked over it but these are in rather relaxed style of writing. It should be interesting to compare it with the appropriate sections in the Bf110 technical evaluation report by Vultee.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 26, 2009)

ppopsie said:


> Thanks. Could you supply the source of the pages? I only looked over it but these are in rather relaxed style of writing. It should be interesting to compare it with the appropriate sections in the Bf110 technical evaluation report by Vultee.



Hi Popsie, 

I dont remember what article exaclty it came out of. But it came out of one of these magainzes located here.

Naval Aviation News


----------

